
The 9 Oddest Job Interview Questions Asked at Tech Companies in 2011 - MichaelApproved
http://mashable.com/2011/12/27/glassdoor-interview-questions-2011/
======
valuegram
For people wondering about the hourglass problem: 1) @0min: Take both glasses
(4 & 7) and flip them over. 2) @4min: When the 4min glass is empty, flip it
back over 3) @7min: When the 7min glass runs out, flip it back over. 4) @8min:
when the 4min glass is empty, there will be 1 minute in the 7min glass. Flip
the 7 glass. 5) @9min: When the 7min glass runs out, you will be at 9min.

~~~
MichaelApproved
Reminds me of the water puzzle in Die Hard 3.

------
byoung2
For the 20 destructible bulbs and 100 floors, what's the fewest number of
tries? I thought of this way: start at floor 50 and drop bulb 1. If it breaks,
go to floor 25, if not, go to floor 75. Keep going to the floor halfway
between the last floor and the boundary you want to test. You can do it in
about 8 tries. Is there a way to do it in fewer tries?

~~~
MichaelApproved
I think that's the way to work it and it relates to how a look up is performed
in a database.

------
bogadynamics
Always have to be on the lookout for trick questions (i.e. Tesla Motor's
question on water displacement). My rule of thumb: when presented with two
discrete options, assume a third one also exists.

